# Mini Grinder



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

I say "thanks"! 
Strangely I have never thought of such tools; recently I have asked here some information about electric angle grinders
--
My air compressor has 2HP, 150 liter/minute with 10 bar at most. Is it enough for this mini grinder?


----------



## rimfire7891 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Ant,

These little things really suck a lot of air for their size. I think your compressor will be fine except that you won't be able to run continuously. You will have to wait and let the compressor catch up. I have a 13 CFM compressor and it can just keep up .They run best at about 90 PSI which is about 6.5 bar.
Very useful and I think over looked tool for woodworking.

Thanks jb


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great little tool, saw it on woodturners show and knew it was perfect for wooden spoons but it does use a lot of air so i need to upgrade my compressor.


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

Is there a part number on it?


----------

